# Beruf neben der Schneiderei



## Lukas1992 (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich bin Stufe 72 und habe meine Berufe ein bisschen stark vernachlässigt^^
Ich habe Schneiderei und VZ. Schneiderei möchte ich behalten, doch VZ möchte ich verlernen, da mir das einfach zu aufwendig ist und auch sehr kostspielig.

Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt, dass ich anstatt VZ was anderes erlerne, was GOld bringt.
Doch auch nach reiflichen Überlegungen bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich nehmen sollte...

Schneiderei/Kürschnerei?
Schneiderei/Bergbau?

Schneiderei/Kräuterkunde fällt weg, da das mein Twink schon macht!

Ich bitte um ehrliche, gute Tips!

Dankeschön

Lg


----------



## Tadaja (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mit meiner Hexenmeisterin das gleiche Problem.

Hab mich nun für die Kombi Schneiderei / Kürchnerei entschieden.

Der Grund der für mich entscheidend war:

Kürchnerei läßt sich viel schneller auf 300+ skillen. Einfach mit dem Epicmount
in der "alten" Welt einen Rudel Tiere gezogen....Dots drauf....und los kürchnern.

Bergbau dürfte meiner Ansicht nach viel schwerer zu skillen sein, es sei 
denn Dir ist der Zeitaufwand egal. Aber man will ja natürlich so schnell
wie möglich in Nordend weiterleveln....
Lohn der Mühe ist allerdings der Ausdauervorteil, wenn man Bergbau perfektioniert
hat. Im AH dürften die Erze auch mehr bringen als Leder....

Aber musst Du natürlich selbst entscheiden....hab mich für den leichteren Weg
entschieden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2008)

Empfehle Bergbauer. Mit Erzen und Edelsteinen lässt sich ne Menge Gold verdienen, ausserdem kannst Du die Edelsteine dann für Dich nutzen, wenn Du sie brauchst. Kürschnern wird Dir ausser Gold gar nichts bringen (ausser Du hast nen Lederer als Twink) und zumindest auf unserem Server gibt das auch nicht annähernd soviel Gold wie Bergbau.


----------



## gm3++ (31. Dezember 2008)

das einzige was sich neben einem schneider wirklich lohnt ist ein kräutersammel. bringt ne menge kohle und ist net so schwer wie bergbau zu skillen


----------



## Visnurata (2. Januar 2009)

gm3++ schrieb:


> das einzige was sich neben einem schneider wirklich lohnt ist ein kräutersammel. bringt ne menge kohle und ist net so schwer wie bergbau zu skillen



mach Kürschnerei, bringt auch gut Gold und einiges an Leder brauchst ja auch zum Schneidern


----------



## HellsAngle (2. Januar 2009)

bergbau kann man schnell über 100 bzw 200 skillen (todesminen)


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

Bergbau kann man mittlerweile mit der Verhüttung recht schnell skillen.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (15. Januar 2009)

Ich möcht noch schnell anmerken das du dir ernsthaft überlegen solltest das Schneidern komplett zu verlernen, solange es noch nich groß geskillt ist...

War meingrößter Fehler den ich mit WotLK gemacht hab, trotz Bedenken hab ich den Beruf trotzdem noch hochgeskillt, anstatt ohn zu ersetzen.
Und gestern hab ichs mitn Skill von 449 verlernt.

Also guck dir an was dir der Beruf bringt, bzw eben nicht bringt, und überleg dir genau ob du den Mist wirklich können willst


----------



## clar1ty (15. Januar 2009)

Denk übrigens auch an die neuen Fertigkeiten die man durch die Berufe erhält, ich finde die Fähigkeit die man durch Kürschner erhält nämlich sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also neben dem Goldincome ein toller Bonus 

Meister der Anatomie


----------



## Lootelf (15. Januar 2009)

Lukas1992 schrieb:


> Ich bin Stufe 72 und habe meine Berufe ein bisschen stark vernachlässigt^^
> Ich habe Schneiderei und VZ. Schneiderei möchte ich behalten, doch VZ möchte ich verlernen, da mir das einfach zu aufwendig ist und auch sehr kostspielig.
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt, dass ich anstatt VZ was anderes erlerne, was GOld bringt.
> Doch auch nach reiflichen Überlegungen bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich nehmen sollte...



Erst einmal solltest du für dich wissen, was du in dem Spiel erreichen möchtest und du solltest auch dein Klasse kennen.
Für eine Stoff-Klasse, mit der du erfolgreich raiden möchtest und mit der du das Maximum an Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen möchtest, ist die Kombination aus Schneidern und Verzauberungskunst eine der effektivsten. 

Willst du WoW nicht als ernstes Hobby, sondern einfach nur so zum Zeitvertreib spielen - ohne den Druck, 4 Abende pro Woche 4 Stunden lang 119% ig konzentriert bei der Sache zu sein, dann nimm zwei beliebige Farmberufe und mach Gold bis deine Puperze leuchtet.

Spielst du WoW als Handelssimulation, brauchst du keine Berufe, sondern nur ein gutes Auktionshaus-AddOn.




KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Ich möcht noch schnell anmerken das du dir ernsthaft überlegen solltest das Schneidern komplett zu verlernen, solange es noch nich groß geskillt ist...
> 
> War meingrößter Fehler den ich mit WotLK gemacht hab, trotz Bedenken hab ich den Beruf trotzdem noch hochgeskillt, anstatt ohn zu ersetzen.
> Und gestern hab ichs mitn Skill von 449 verlernt.
> ...


Hö?
Schneidern bringt nix?
Dann spiele ich offenbar ein anderes Spiel als du.
- billigere Hosen-Verzauberungen
- unschlagbare Umgangverzauberungen
- astreines Raid-Entry Equip pünktlich zum 80.

Lohnt nicht, sagste?
Dann warte mal auf den nächsten Content-Patch und die damit kommenden BoP-Rezepte aus Ulduar.

Stoffklassen mit Schneiderei als Hauptberuf hatten ihren Klassenkollegen schon immer beim Equip die Nase eine Länge weiter vorn.
Dasselbe gilt für Lederverarbeitung und Schmiedekunst im gleichen Maße.
Sich jetzt schon das Equip für kommende Encounter schneidern zu können, hilft im Content schneller voranzuscheiten.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (15. Januar 2009)

> billigere Hosen-Verzauberungen


Ja phantastisch, ich spare mir ein paar Gold wenn ich mal ne neue Hose bekomm. Was ja auch oft genug vorkommt um damit die kosten den beruf erstmal soweit oben zu haben deckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> unschlagbare Umgangverzauberungen


ich glaub eher du spielst was anderes...
Unschlagbar besser als 23 Haste? Wohl eher unmerklich besser, ich empfehle den Gebrauch eines Taschenrechners...



> astreines Raid-Entry Equip pünktlich zum 80.


Bis du die Schneiderei auf den Level hast das du die brauchbaren Sachen herstellen kannst bist du schon längst 80. Und hast vermutlich schon längst bessere Sachen gelootet. Und überhaupt, lass es dir von nem andern Schneider herstellen, is ja BoE



> Dann warte mal auf den nächsten Content-Patch und die damit kommenden BoP-Rezepte aus Ulduar.


Und wo sind deine Quellen die sagen das es da neue BoP Rezepte geben wird?  Ists nich eher so das Blizz das Gegenteil vorhat? Weniger craftbare BoP Sachen, die nicht besser sein dürfen als normale drops?



> Stoffklassen mit Schneiderei als Hauptberuf hatten ihren Klassenkollegen schon immer beim Equip die Nase eine Länge weiter vorn


Mit TBC sicher, aber offensichtlich scheinst du nicht mehr ganz up to date zu sein.


----------



## Lootelf (15. Januar 2009)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Unschlagbar besser als 23 Haste? Wohl eher unmerklich besser, ich empfehle den Gebrauch eines Taschenrechners...


Für Heiler: Dunkel glühendes Garn (300 Mana zurück beim Zauberwirken - ICD:45 Sekunden => 33MP/5)
Es gibt keine vergleichbare Umhangverzauberung, die auch nur ansatzweise dasselbe macht.

Für DPS: Hell leuchtendes Garn (1000-1200 Heiligschaden beim Zauberwirken - ICD: 45 Sekunden, kann kritsch ausfallen, keine Teilresists da Heiligschaden, keine Manakosten => ca. 35 DPS @30% Crit)
Nich nur dass 0,7% Haste bei geschätzen 99,0815% aller DDs deutlich weniger als 35 DPS sein dürften, kostet der zusätzliche Schaden der Verzauberung kein Mana - ergo: sowieso besser.
Einziger Vorteil von Haste: Haste skaliert mit dem Equip und wird wird irgendwann sicher deutlich höher zu bewerten sein als das Garn. Derzeit aber nicht.
Taschenrechner und so...



> Und überhaupt, lass es dir von nem andern Schneider herstellen, is ja BoE


Die es deiner Meinung nach gar nicht geben dürfte, weil schneidern ja so absolut unsinnig ist.


----------



## Thrainan (21. Januar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Für Heiler: Dunkel glühendes Garn (300 Mana zurück beim Zauberwirken - ICD:45 Sekunden => 33MP/5)
> Es gibt keine vergleichbare Umhangverzauberung, die auch nur ansatzweise dasselbe macht.



Das setzt voraus das man als Heiler oom gehen könnte. Ist mir erlich gesagt schon lange nicht mehr passiert. Also nehm ich liebre haste oder Wille oder von mir aus auch aggroreduce....


----------



## Lootelf (21. Januar 2009)

Ist mir mit frischen 80 und vorrangig blauem Equip wohl häufiger passiert. Vorallem in den ersten Sapphiron- und Malygos-Kills hatte ich schon arge Manaprobleme.
Dass inzwischen das Equip einen Stand erreicht hat, wo man als Heiler zum Raid keine Consumables mehr mitnehmen muss, ist eine Folge dessen, dass man die Läden auf Farmstatus hat.
In Ulduar wird sich das ändern.

Btw. 10er Malygos mit 2 Heilern, ist auch für T7,5-Heiler noch eine große Herausforderung an's Manamanagement.


----------



## peddy3008 (16. Mai 2009)

huhu

für meine Magierin bin ich auf Schneider/ Ingenieur gegangen 
und mein Hexer hat Schneider / Kürschner gemacht.

lg


----------



## Mindadar (25. Mai 2009)

Verzauberkunst skillen ist echt schwer und kostet viel gold 
bin erst bei 325 und die preise für die mats sind teuer....
aber 325 ist ein muss wenn man in nordend zeug entzaubern will für schleierstaub was wiederrum beim schneidern hilft un das zeug im ah kaufen ist schwachsinnig zumindestens auf Die Aldor und Silberne hand


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2009)

Also Verzauberkunst ist gat nicht so schwer zu skillen wie man denkt.
Neulich habe ich einen Hexer hochgezogen mit VZ und Schneiderei. 
Für Schneiderei habe ich mehr ausgeben müssen. Bei Verzauberkunst habe ich so gut wie gar nichts dazu kaufen müssen, da die Mats dafür reichlich durch das entzaubern der Gegenstände durch Quest, und Gegenstände die nebenbei droppen, abfällt.
Edit:
Bis auf 80 habe ich noch nicht mal eine einzige Inni besucht.


----------



## Mindadar (25. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also Verzauberkunst ist gat nicht so schwer zu skillen wie man denkt.
> Neulich habe ich einen Hexer hochgezogen mit VZ und Schneiderei.
> Für Schneiderei habe ich mehr ausgeben müssen. Bei Verzauberkunst habe ich so gut wie gar nichts dazu kaufen müssen, da die Mats dafür reichlich durch das entzaubern der Gegenstände durch Quest, und Gegenstände die nebenbei droppen, abfällt.
> Edit:
> Bis auf 80 habe ich noch nicht mal eine einzige Inni besucht.


Naja die Stoffe für Schneidern hab ich geschenkt bekommen zumindestens die froststoffe hat ne bekannte mir 1000 Froststoff gegeben aber aus gold mangel hab ich die sachen die ich drauf geschneidert hab dann verkauft.
wie hoch ist dein Verzaubern den grad?


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2009)

Naja bei beim Schneider muss man normalerweise auch einiges dazu kaufen. Alleine schon die vielen Stoffe die man braucht, soviel kann man gar nicht selbst farmen bzw. dauert das dann auch sehr lange. Also im Normalfall schwieriger bzw. zeitaufwendiger als bei VZ.

VZ ist bei 405, bin gerade erst mal 80 geworden. Habe aber locker Mats für die nächsten 10-15 Punkte auf Lager (ca. 140 Schleierstaub + 40 Kosmische Essenzen). Es gab nur einen eizigen Punkt, wo das skillen nicht ganz einfach war. Das war bei ca. 285 - 300 wegen den großen "ewige Essenzen" Der Rest war bisher einfach. Schwierig könnte es erst wieder werden, wenn man nur noch mit Traumsplitter bzw. Tiefenkristall weiterkommen will, also so ca. ab 420. Aber durch die Inzen die man ja jetzt geht bzw. gehen muss, sollte das auch nicht so ein Problem werden. Man darf nur nicht davon ausgehen jeden Tag fünf Punkte weiter zu kommen, sondern das es halt etwas länger dauern kann. Ist aber wohl bei jedem Beruf so, ausser man lässt sich von seiner Gilde unterstützen. Aber dieser Char ist Gildenlos und bleibt es auch^^


----------



## Mindadar (25. Mai 2009)

Naja ich hab mich entschlossen zuerst mal aufzuhören mit dem skillen ich brauch gold fürs Fliegen 1300 sinds im mom noch also fürs normale fliegen und die befugniss in Nordend zu fliegen Kaltwetterbla oder so ^^ und mit 80 werd ich dann mit der gilde einfach 5tage lang hdz4 gehen timerun wird auch klappen. 
bin zwar erst auf stufe 73 mit meinem hexer (hatte nen 80ger aber gelöscht) aber die letzten paar stufen schafft man ja auch schnell hoffe ich....
Und schneidern skill ich so nebenbei


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Und schneidern skill ich so nebenbei


Aber nicht ohne Hilfe, so wie es mit VZ funktioniert. 

Edit:
Wenn man sich 1000 Stoffe oder mehr schenken lässt, ist wohl nicht schwer nebenbei Schneiderei zu skillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (25. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aber nicht ohne Hilfe, so wie es mit VZ funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm ich denke die letzten punkte braucht man auch nich so dringend. 
Ich werd die taschen herstellen damit mein twink der obercoole priester auf lvl 7 auch was zum angeben hat so 4 frostsstofftaschen ^^


----------



## Compléxx (13. Juli 2009)

Schneiderer/juwi

best!!!!!

juwi machste sooooviel gold... und schneiderer is einfach toller support... kommen ja bald neue sachen


----------



## anachron101 (26. Juli 2009)

Juwelenschleifen?
Und woher bekommt man die Mats, wenn man keinen 80er Twink hat, der Bergbau macht?

Natuerlich kann man sich die kaufen, aber billig sind die nicht. Rechnet sich das, wenn man die Mats kaufen muss einen Herstellungsberuf
wie Juwelenschleifen zu erlernen?

Bei den Zauberklassen stehe ich auch auf die Kombi Schneider / Verzauberer.


----------

